# New or Used Board?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Brand new always gets priority. You just never know what hidden defects you get with used stuff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

that is a very good question. i thought about that too. I actually ended up buying a new 2007 high end model...so i guess that is your third option..haha

Are there any ski swaps in your area still to be done?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, that one is always tough. From what I know deck technolgoy has not changed all that much in the last few years. IMHO, go cheap (but decent) and use the saved money for more lift tickets.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Brand new always gets priority. You just never know what hidden defects you get with used stuff.


This would be my choice too and, based on feedback here, I don't think you would be disappointed with an 07/08 Atomic of some sort.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd get the new board. Then again, the old board would be broken in, but get the new one because the used board could be broken and you mght not even know it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

sedition said:


> Yeah, that one is always tough. From what I know deck technolgoy has not changed all that much in the last few years. IMHO, go cheap (but decent) and use the saved money for more lift tickets.


Assuming you don't count camber/rocker making a big resurgence in boards than yea not a lot has changed in the last season or two. 

But pretty much every manufacturer is creating either camber/rocker boards of some sort this season. Im sure every large one will have some implementation(some better than others obviously) next season...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

alrite, to be honest atomic boards arent even worth the thought, secondly i would almost instantly rule out choices more than 3 years old. There are killer deals on last year burton stuff all over the interweb. If that doesnt work then Just ebay.. I just bought a BRAND NEW burton Dominant 150 board 08/09* season for 250. and thats a 380 dollar board.. Just keep your eye out for deals and you cant go wrong bro.
PEACE


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

What if we take out the possibility of a damaged board? I know you never can when purchasing used, but for the sake of arguing just board technology how big of a factor is 3-5 years of development. 

An interesting fact is that if you look at the car manufacturer BMW the 7-series gets the crazy high tech stuff first and then the good stuff trickles down to the other models after a few years. I wonder if that is happening in the snowboard industry; that a mid range board now would be equal to a high range board a couple of years ago.

Arsenic0 made an interesting point and I am also interested in seeing if Banana Technology is just a fad, but that is for a different discussion. 

Off topic, but for me personally, I have narrowed it down to last years brand new Atomic Alibi and an older lightly used (<4 times) Nidecker Megalite, both priced the same. Either one will be a huge improvement over the gear I have been riding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys,
I've been lurking here for a bit. I found this board, and I was wondering what your thoughts are on this as a newbie board for me--I'm 5'10" and 170lbs. Thanks in advance!

MTB Deals: Fresh Faith Brown Snowboard 156 - Men's, $149.95


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

laszlost said:


> What if we take out the possibility of a damaged board? I know you never can when purchasing used, but for the sake of arguing just board technology how big of a factor is 3-5 years of development.
> 
> An interesting fact is that if you look at the car manufacturer BMW the 7-series gets the crazy high tech stuff first and then the good stuff trickles down to the other models after a few years. I wonder if that is happening in the snowboard industry; that a mid range board now would be equal to a high range board a couple of years ago.
> 
> Alrite, firstly in just the last year burton has completly changed the game with ICS and EST tech. and as far as i know BURTON does do some of that TRCKLING idea stuff.. if you look at the new mission binders for this season they are identical to the burton Cartels from like 2 or 3 seasons back


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

laszlost said:


> What if we take out the possibility of a damaged board? I know you never can when purchasing used, but for the sake of arguing just board technology how big of a factor is 3-5 years of development.
> 
> An interesting fact is that if you look at the car manufacturer BMW the 7-series gets the crazy high tech stuff first and then the good stuff trickles down to the other models after a few years. I wonder if that is happening in the snowboard industry; that a mid range board now would be equal to a high range board a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


I would have said it was a fad if only Lib Tech continued doing it...the fact other large companies like K2, and Never Summer and a few other companies are doing it makes me tend to believe its here to stay. Especially after reading all of the reviews from the very people that post here that call it the best new tech in snowboarding in a long time...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> I would have said it was a fad if only Lib Tech continued doing it...the fact other large companies like K2, and Never Summer and a few other companies are doing it makes me tend to believe its here to stay. Especially after reading all of the reviews from the very people that post here that call it the best new tech in snowboarding in a long time...


is there any benefit to rocker outside the park? i know wayy back when they stopped using rocker(pre-park days) because you couldnt carve as good..


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Im pretty sure that the edge carving problem is a think of the past with all of the new materials boards are being made out of and new edge technology like Magnetraction and other technologies.

I've been doing a ton of reading and nearly every review for various Rocker/Camber boards are being called "All Mountain Slayers" among other things...I wont pretend to know everything about how Rockers ride as i have not ridden one yet, i am waiting for some snow out here to get my board up the hill... But all the "pro" reviewers that post here and on other sites like Sierrasnowboarding that review dozens of boards each year all own or plan to own one.

Since other higher end boards from other companies(Burton) without it cost more or less the same, i couldnt help asking myself..why not? Then again im coming from a shitty ass LTD board...so its gotta be 50x better than that thing


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

mtsnowbdnewbie said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been lurking here for a bit. I found this board, and I was wondering what your thoughts are on this as a newbie board for me--I'm 5'10" and 170lbs. Thanks in advance!
> 
> MTB Deals: Fresh Faith Brown Snowboard 156 - Men's, $149.95


Thats not necessarily a deal, i found it on froogle for the same price on another site. I've never heard of the board, and there is zero about it really on the web which usually is not a good sign.

If you need to stay cheap sub 200's either look for a used Burton or something on craigslist will be your best bet, or go with a Lamar/LTD board you should be able to find at that price range..while they aren't the greatest they will get you down the hill. Im sure a lot of people will disagree with me though on recommending those


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry maybe a bit off topic but, what do you think is better? To buy a brand new board of this season or for example board from the last season? But they should be the same price for example like in this case 200$

Because i was going through tons of web pages, finding boards like Burton Clash of last season for 190$ and after looking for new season boards, where you can find OK boards like LTD or firefly for same price.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

DenBank said:


> Sorry maybe a bit off topic but, what do you think is better? To buy a brand new board of this season or for example board from the last season? But they should be the same price for example like in this case 200$
> 
> Because i was going through tons of web pages, finding boards like Burton Clash of last season for 190$ and after looking for new season boards, where you can find OK boards like LTD or firefly for same price.


Most of the time the only difference between last year's and this year's stuff is the graphics.

Lamar/LTD/Firefly/Morrow/5150/etc are all crap and not worth anything over $100.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Its waaaay better to get a year old Burton than a brand new LTD/Lamar if you can...even if it means a tad more cash you will have a much better board.

I wouldnt personally buy a Lamar/LTD board again, I did as my first board and i am already not very happy with it after a year..it wasn't horrible but i felt it was holding me back at the end of the season of learning.

I wish i had just bought a 1-3 year old Burton or something off Craigslist/Ebay for the 170ish or whatever i paid for the board. I'd recommend the same...as long as they aren't beat to shit with any large gouges/delaminating topsheet/broken edges ...

Theres tons of people selling this crap on craigslist, daily here in Oregon atleast 50 or more snowboard posts go up...a lot of it crap like 5 year old boots or really old ass Burton bindings..but every once in awhile you see some guy who bought a 500 dollar Burton board/bindings/boots setup and didnt like snowboarding so is selling it for 250. Or some guy who has 3 snowboards for him & his wife/kids that they are selling for cash or due to moving...

Like this
Burton Bullet - never been ridden
new 2008 mens ride agenda snowboard
Burton Bullet Snowboard (Wide) 52" *Mens*

All of those were posted in a single day, theres atleast a dozen others like it..even some killer deals on last years higher end boards people are selling to upgrade...like a NS Titan TX for 300...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe im an idiot but i got as my first board Burton Custom lmao
paid good money for that board


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm a big fan of buying/selling used boards. I've bought around 6 brand new boards over the last 3yrs, and 6 used ones. They all happened to be on Craigslist, so I was able to inspect them thoroughly in person before buying. All of them were in good condition, with anywhere from 1/2 a day to an estimated 20 days or so of riding on them. I guess you can never predict hidden damage, but fingers crossed. It's a great way to get a late-model board with new technology. You also don't lose nearly as much when you sell it that season or next. I really like to try out new boards, so it's a cost-effective option for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Dude look on ebay for last years high end stuff. I just bought last years Shaun White brand new for $263


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I think brand new, but last season merchandise is the way to go. The tech doesn't change enough in one year to make that much of a difference. For the most part, companies use the same technology, but change the name so they can market it as something different. Unless I can see the board in person, I don't buy used. You just never know what the person did with it.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I think brand new, but last season merchandise is the way to go. The tech doesn't change enough in one year to make that much of a difference. For the most part, companies use the same technology, but change the name so they can market it as something different. Unless I can see the board in person, I don't buy used. You just never know what the person did with it.


Good advice - my local shop was selling everything snowboard related at 50% off. A new board at half price is good deal IMO - sometimes less than a used board.

I did pick up 2 used Bataleons (last year's Enemy and Fun.kink - cool graphics on both!)in great shape though and don't regret it in the least.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i would always get a new board, at end of the season sales you can get boards for 50% off and be really cheap.

with used boards u could have all kinds of bad hidden things. snowboarding is hard on it's equipment get new stuff that will last as long as possible.

board could have also lost all of it's pop and have no life


----------

